# [Risolto] Symlinks chiarimenti

## ænigma

Ciao a tutti,

stamattina, dopo un aggiornamento, ricevo questo messaggio:

```
 * Directory symlink(s) may need protection:

 * 

 *    /usr/include/gphoto2/gphoto2

 * 

 * Use the UNINSTALL_IGNORE variable to exempt specific symlinks

 * from the following search (see the make.conf man page).

 * 

 * Searching all installed packages for files installed via above symlink(s)...

 * 

 * The above directory symlink(s) are all safe to remove. Removing them now...
```

Cosa vuol dire esattamente?

 Grazie

----------

## cloc3

quando emerge installa o disinstalla un pacchetto, effettua dei controlli sui file che, eventualmente, è opportuno rimuovere.

evidentemente, gli ha dato fastidio trovare il file /usr/include/gphoto2/gphoto2 e ha controllato se, per caso, fosse stato messo lì da qualche altro pacchetto prima di eseguire la rimozione.

si tratta di un comportamento standard.

se lo desideri, puoi modificarlo con l'uso della variabile UNINSTALL_IGNORE.

----------

## ænigma

Grazie della spiegazione cloc3, proprio ieri avevo inserito nel make.conf:  UNINSTALL_IGNORE="/usr/include/gphoto2/gphoto2" anche se, con molti dubbi. Era questo che intendevi?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma punta a cosa il link /usr/include/gphoto2/gphoto2?

----------

## ænigma

in effetti ci sono tante voci con gphoto2-qualcosa-d'altro, ma un link con gphoto2 da solo non esiste...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non capisco che cosa ha trovato portage, io ho provato ad installare gphoto ma non avevo nessun symlink.

----------

## ænigma

comunque metto risolto, in quanto problemi veri non ce ne sono. Grazie per le risposte e per i chiarimenti che mi avete dato.

----------

## ænigma

Per completezza:

https://postimg.cc/MMqVGwXc

----------

